# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Condivisione studio tra prof. Forfettari

## Vale87vale

Professionista forfettario prende in locazione un appartamento e vuole condividere con altri professionisti gli uffici ivi presenti e per brevi periodi (6-12 mesi).
Il contratto di servizi (concessione d'uso) mi sembra il più indicato, MA ho alcuni dubbi:
1. in quanto forfettario come dovrà fatturare il corrispettivo pattuito in questo contratto? Alla pari di un qualsiasi compenso professionale e quindi senza Iva, senza ritenuta, assoggettandolo solo al 4% di previdenza?
2. Lo stesso compenso lo dichiarerà nel quadro LM assoggettandolo al 5% di imposta?
3. Ai fini del codice Ateco, deve aprire un codice generico di prestazioni di altri servizi, oltre a quello relativo alla propria attività professionale?
Grazie

----------


## LONGBOARD

Il riaddebito dei costi di cui parli non costituisce reddito di lavoro autonomo e quindi, dopo aver emesso regolare fattura, senza il contributo previdenziale della Cassa di previdenza (4%), non dovrà essere indicato nel quadro Lm della dichiarazione dei redditi.
Non ritengo obbligatoria l'evidenziazione di ulteriore codice Ateco.

----------

